# Robo or russian dwarf??



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd rather not get them from the pet shop does anyone know if there are any for adoption or if there is a breader in Reading, Berks??


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> I'd rather not get them from the pet shop does anyone know if there are any for adoption or if there is a breader in Reading, Berks??


Hope you find what you're looking for!! Heres a link: UK ANIMAL RESCUERS - HAMSTERS, GUINEAPIGS, RABBITS, FERRETS

Keep us posted


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks but most of them are rabbits or not in my area


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

if your asking whether or not to get a russian or a robo....
i had this choice to make,but the man let me hold both, and i couldnt hold on to the robo....the russian one was way tamer...but then again the robo was the cutest thing ive EVER seen.
i got the russian though.


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

I havce to say that my robos that i got from breeders and have worked on taming them are very well behaved when people hold them.

shadow whos my fav for this will sit on my hand for around 15mins and let you stroke his back.

all my pet shop hamsters go through phases where they seem tame and then times when they are the maddest bunch ever! 

I'm a breeder of roborovskihamsters and I know robo breeders through the uk if that helps.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

oh sorry i posted this a long time ago (in febuary) I have 4 robos already and have another 3 coming from someone who has too many. But thanks very much for the help. To be honest it's too tempting to get some more but I think 7 and two gerbils is fine for me as I'm running out of space in my bedroom


----------

